# KC Colour not recognised



## Claire19777 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi, I’ve recently had a litter of frenchies, I have registered them with Kennel club, kc asked for photographs of the pups that were different colours, this morning I
Received the KC papers for my little fawn with black mask, but no papers for my blues, and blacks! Anyone else had this problem? They were registered as colour not recognised... My girl is a fawn and their dad/stud is a lilac and they both are Kc registered! Thanks in advance


----------



## Pricivius (Mar 16, 2018)

To my knowledge, blues and blacks are not recognised colours for French Bulldogs. Neither is lilac, for that matter, so presumably the sure is KC registered as colour not recognised?


----------



## Claire19777 (Aug 14, 2019)

Pricivius said:


> To my knowledge, blues and blacks are not recognised colours for French Bulldogs. Neither is lilac, for that matter, so presumably the sure is KC registered as colour not recognised?


----------



## Claire19777 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi yes the sire is registered as colour not recognised, but still registered, so I thought that my pups would be the same but only one certificate came thru the post for the fawn pup I have.... thanks


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Why don't you ask the kennel club and get it clarified. Personally I think it is good news if the kennel club are not registering faulty colours.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Blitz said:


> Why don't you ask the kennel club and get it clarified. Personally I think it is good news if the kennel club are not registering faulty colours.


So do I.

If the pup is a not recognised colour, then there is little point them being registered.


----------



## Claire19777 (Aug 14, 2019)

Blitz said:


> Why don't you ask the kennel club and get it clarified. Personally I think it is good news if the kennel club are not registering faulty colours.


I have done, I'm awaiting a response, they have all been health checked they are lovely little pups, I would like them to recognised as being born at least I'm not after profit just a certificate of birth


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, in my experience, the Kennel Club are usually immovable.

All you can do is ask, but if they won't register them, there is nothing you can do.

Personally, if I had bought a bitch pup with plans to breed, I would never have bought one sired by a dog whose colour was not recognised.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Claire19777 said:


> Hi yes the sire is registered as colour not recognised, but still registered, so I thought that my pups would be the same but only one certificate came thru the post for the fawn pup I have.... thanks


You need to clarify this with the KC but I presume you have read all the info they have. Quite rightfully, it's a hot topic at the moment as not Health Testing and breeding undesirable colours is not in the best interest of the dogs.

https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/pr...gnised-colour-registrations-in-pedigree-dogs/

_Colour Not Recognised in the list above indicates that a colour is not correct as regards the Breed Standard for the breed. The Breed Standard describes the desired colours in the breed, and while other colours may exist, these are considered undesirable in this breed. Undesirable colours may have occurred due to out crossing, or should be avoided if they are known to indicate conditions which can be detrimental to health. It should be noted however that where a colour is known to be detrimental to health the Kennel Club will refuse registration._
_
J_


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Would be interesting to see what response you get from the KC. Maybe they're stepping up to not register non-breed-standard colours? You can't move on freelistings for blue, merle, chocolate and other non-standard coloured Frenchies. It seems there are more non-standard than standard colours out there.


----------



## Claire19777 (Aug 14, 2019)

All in order they’ve processed the pups and paperwork is on its way......

“Your litter registration documents have been dispatched on 17th September 2019 and should be with you within the next 10 days.
Please ensure that all the information on each certificate is correct.”

The only reason I wanted a KC footprint is that I
Could prove my little ones weren’t cross breeds, they have all been health checked and doing fab... Thanks


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Claire19777 said:


> health checked


No health tests for French bulldogs recommended then?


----------



## Claire19777 (Aug 14, 2019)

lullabydream said:


> No health tests for French bulldogs recommended then?


Yes absolutely recommended, my pups parents, grandparents have all been health checked, anyone that breeds any breed without the necessary checks is irresponsible...


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Claire19777 said:


> Yes absolutely recommended, my pups parents, grandparents have all been health checked, anyone that breeds any breed without the necessary checks is irresponsible...


Health checks are totally different from tests.. This is my point of view and if people are just relying in health checks by vets, then to me that isn't enough and shouldn't be breeding.


----------



## Pricivius (Mar 16, 2018)

Claire19777 said:


> Yes absolutely recommended, my pups parents, grandparents have all been health checked, anyone that breeds any breed without the necessary checks is irresponsible...


What health tests have they all had?


----------



## Claire19777 (Aug 14, 2019)

health tested parents 

They are HC-HSF4 clear DM clear


----------



## Pricivius (Mar 16, 2018)

BOAS Tests?


----------



## AdsanCek (Sep 16, 2019)

Unscrupulous breeders like this will often go to great lengths to keep it from their buyers that these colours are not only not permitted, but also potentially harmful to the dogs health, and the breed as a whole.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Claire19777 said:


> health tested parents
> 
> They are HC-HSF4 clear DM clear


Those are the simply DNA tests.

Frenchies have a lot more serious issues - BOAS test should be done, to ensure their breathing and check for stenotic nares. Breathing issues are more common than you think - breeders considered their dogs to be 'healthy' however once they had the BOAS test over 50% of the dogs were shown to have breathing difficulties.
https://www.vet.cam.ac.uk/boas/about-boas/recognition-diagnosis#clinical-assessments

Patellar luxation test - it's relatively quick and easily done by a vet, it can be a painful condition and expensive to fix.

Spinal X-ray is also a good idea - many Frenchies suffer with spinal issues, hemivertebrae etc... so a spinal x-ray can check and see.
Although an MRI is better - that way you can see more in depth and also check the soft palate within the mouth, which can cause breathing issues due to them not having much muzzle.

Here the breed club - ideally you should be aiming for the gold level before breeding, sadly many don't which doesn't help the breed's overall health at the moment.
http://www.frenchbulldogclubofengland.org.uk/how-to-participate.html

Here is some excellent information about all the tests another French Bulldog breeder performs on her dogs before breeding - http://www.hawbucks.nl/franse-bulldog/en/health-tests/#tab-id-1


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Blitz said:


> Why don't you ask the kennel club and get it clarified. Personally I think it is good news if the kennel club are not registering faulty colours.


With French Bulldogs and other popular breeds, health and temperament hould be the main priority. Unfortunately, most of those who breed for colour don't health test either

I'd like to see health testing be more of a priority with the Kennel Club than making sure dogs are the correct colour.


----------

